# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка при формирование декларации по НДС

## michola

Предприятии 7.7 ПРОф релиз 7.70.641
При заполнении сведений из книг покупок и продаж выдаются ошибки:

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 >= 3  Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПокупок1137.Форм  .Модуль(940)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма.  Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Что делать? подскажите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## michola

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 >= 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПокупок1137.Форм  .Модуль(940)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма.  Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)
*Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать???*

----------


## amdir

Вот у меня такая же ошибка выходит.

----------


## ИльдарТ

Нужно исправить *гл*ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137

----------


## amdir

исправил согласно 

В КнигаПродаж1137:
//Исправить так:
//Находим
Функция ДатаНомер(Док)
//и делаем сразу вставку:
ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11  37(Док.ДатаДок);
//... далее идёт остальной текст модуля функции.

Для КнигаПокупок1137:
Функция СписокНомеровГТД(Док)
//аналогично вставка
ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11  37(Док.ДатаДок);
//...
//остальной текст модуля функции



Теперь раздел 9 формирует нормально. А в 8 разделе идет ошибка...

----------


## amdir

исправил согласно 

В КнигаПродаж1137:
//Исправить так:
//Находим
Функция ДатаНомер(Док)
//и делаем сразу вставку:
ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11  37(Док.ДатаДок);
//... далее идёт остальной текст модуля функции.

Для КнигаПокупок1137:
Функция СписокНомеровГТД(Док)
//аналогично вставка
ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11  37(Док.ДатаДок);
//...
//остальной текст модуля функции



Теперь раздел 9 формирует нормально. А в 8 разделе идет ошибка...

----------


## ИльдарТ

А у меня в разделе 8 нормально без внесения изменений.
В вот писать Док.ДатаДок мне кажется не совсем правильно: Док.ДатаДок - этот дата документа, а там должно быть дата из периода отчета. Хотя может быть они совпадают всегда ?

----------


## ИльдарТ

А у меня в разделе 8 нормально без внесения изменений.
В вот писать Док.ДатаДок мне кажется не совсем правильно: Док.ДатаДок - этот дата документа, а там должно быть дата из периода отчета. Хотя может быть они совпадают всегда ?

----------


## ИльдарТ

В отчет "КнигаПродаж1137" (конфигурация) внес изменения:


> Процедура ПриОткрытии(Флаг) 
> 
> 	Если ТипЗначенияСтр(Форма.Парам  етр) = "СписокЗначений" Тогда
> 		ЗаполнениеДекларации = Форма.Параметр.Получить("Де  кларация");
> 		Если ПустоеЗначение(Заполнение  екларации) = 0 Тогда
> 
> 			ВариантФормирования = Форма.Параметр.Получить("Ва  риантФормирования");
> 			ДатаНачала          = Форма.Параметр.Получить("Да  таНачала");
> 			ДатаКонца           = Форма.Параметр.Получить("Да  таКонца");
> ...


Раздел 9 выводится без ошибки. А вот почему без таких изменений раздел 8 заполняется без ошибки мне не понятно:(

----------


## ИльдарТ

Вставил строку: 


> *ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11  37(ДатаКонца);*

----------


## ИльдарТ

Вставил строку: 


> *ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11  37(ДатаКонца);*

----------


## Ольга_1

Предприятии 7.7 ПРОф релиз 7.70.641
При заполнении сведений из книг покупок и продаж выдаются ошибки: - продолжение


Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПокупок1137.Форм  .Модуль(248)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма.  Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)


в строках модуля нет данной фразы: ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 = глВерсияПостановленияНДС11 37(ДатаКонца);

----------


## amdir

Поставил релиз релиз 7.70.641. Все пошло нормально в декл.  ндс

----------


## amdir

Извиняюсь. Поставил релиз релиз 7.70.640. Все пошло нормально в декл. ндс

----------


## Ольга_1

Я и 7.70.640 устанавливала - все равно 

При заполнении сведений из книг покупок и продаж выдаются ошибки:

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПокупок1137.Форм  .Модуль(248)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма.  Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

----------


## Ольга_1

Я и 7.70.640 устанавливала  и предложение Ильдара Т вставляла - все равно 

При заполнении сведений из книг покупок и продаж выдаются ошибки:

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПокупок1137.Форм  .Модуль(248)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма.  Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

----------


## ИльдарТ

Ошибка исправлена в релизе 7.70.642

----------


## Lelik2966

Ошибка в декларации по НДС 4 кв 2020.
Добрый вечер. Отчетность регламентированная 4 квартал 2020 года.
Заполнить раздел 3 не получается. Пишет:
Если ТабОтчетаБаза20 <>0 тогда (С:\1С базы\Вершинин база 4 кв.2020\С База\EXTFORMS\RP20Q4.GRP\NDS2004.ERT(3259)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (База20) 
1С Предприятие 7.7 7.70.025
1С 7.7 Предприниматель,ред.1.2  7.70.290
Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------

